# my new bunnies so excited!! (updated pic heavy)



## therealsilkiechick (Aug 17, 2012)

i had a holland buck i lost after taking him to show. he had caught something from a sick rabbit there and i wasn't able to pull him through and save him. i was really heartbroken i loved him dearly and since i sold all the babies he fathered i lost his bloodlines which made it even worse. i still have the does i bred him to before all that but i have really missed him it's just not the same. 

i fineally was able to get back his bloodlines last week. one friend decided she didn't want his daughter so i traded for her back. another friend had his grand daughter she is keeping but had his great grand kids so i bought back one of his great grand daughters. i'm so excited to have some of his offspring back. it's not the same without my oscar but at least i still have a part of him in them that will live on which is awesome and i'm so thankful for.

this is his daughter holly she is a fuzzy lop






this is his great grand daughter julisa she is a holland


----------



## flemish lops (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow, so sorry for your loss  . I can't believe someone would bring such a sick rabbit for showing that could spread to other rabbits. I'm glad to hear that you got one of his bloodlines back.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Aug 19, 2012)

thanks. thought you might enjoy an update, well to my surprise this am holly started pulling fur and running around w/ hay in her mouth. i moved her to a baby safe cage just incase in the nursery room. i felt her belly and knew she was due anytime. my friend never told me she bred her at all so i had no idea. had i not seen her and knew the sure signs i'd of never known till maybe to late she had kits(thank god that didn't happen because my aby cats would have got them if they had excaped the cage). today we went to town and when i came home she had exploded w/ fur. i checked the nest didn't think anything was in there yet and found 2 babies in it and 4 out of it. i got ahold of my friend she said they are lionlops and i'm able to 3 gen pedigree them which is neat but really wished she had told me she had bred her so i knew to watch for babies so glad everything worked out good for her and babies. she ended up having 6 nice healthy kits.


----------



## flemish lops (Aug 24, 2012)

Congrats on the litter!  Is a Lion Lop a new breed in rabbits or is it a mix? I remember hearing about fuzzy lops but don't think I ever heard of  a lion lop?


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 24, 2012)

"Lion Lops" is what some people call a lop-eared rabbit with the Lionhead coat. The ARBA standards committee has stated that it will not accept 2 breeds of rabbit with the Lionhead coat; if and when the Lionhead is finally accepted into the standard, it will either be the form with upright ears or the one with lopped ears. Among the applicants for the Certificate of Development for the Lionhead there are people that favor the lop ears, and others who like the upright ears. Depending on who gets their respective acts together first, when there finally is an ARBA recognized  Lionhead, it may be the one most people think of as a Lionhead (upright ears) or it might be what is now termed a Lion Lop!


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks.  lionlops are a mix to most of us but some call them a new breed and are working on them. i don't consider it a new breed because it doesn't breed true yet like a lionhead does. i personally prefer the origional lionheads myself but i love these little guys none the less.

 yes, bunnylady is correct which ever one gets the 3rd passing first will be accepted as a lionhead with upright ear carriage or downward ear carriage. the one that doesn't make it will not be showable. 

i lost one of the choc runts  but the rest are doing good. they all have fur now.


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 25, 2012)

How cool, it looks like you have a cinnamon (chocolate agouti). I had a Jersey Wooly that color once; it's unshowable, but I love it. I called my Wooly Kodiak because the gold-brown color reminded me of the Alaskan brown bears.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Aug 26, 2012)

yep there is a choc agouti in there. lol, i have an aby cat that is a ruddy torby named kodiak because of his coloring.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Aug 28, 2012)

here is some updated pics of the bunch i took today. boy do they grow fast!!


----------



## Hickoryneck (Aug 29, 2012)

They are so cute congrats


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Sep 8, 2012)

thanks.  here is updated pics of them anyone know what colors they all are? i know one is definately chestnut and another choc. the others i can't tell if they are agouti's or otters.







 - buck






  -doe






  -doe






  -doe






  -doe


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 9, 2012)

Cute little buggers!

To me, they look like agoutis, (otters have eye rings and lacing around the nose, etc, but their body hairs aren't banded).

Broken Chestnut

Chocolate

Broken ? (I think Cinnamon, but could be Chestnut, I'm not quite sure if the outer band is brown or black)

Chestnut

Cinnamon (Chocolate Agouti)


----------



## elevan (Sep 9, 2012)

Adorable!  I love the colors.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Sep 10, 2012)

So pretty


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Sep 10, 2012)

How adorable!!!!


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Sep 11, 2012)

awe, thank you. they are my first lionlops so i'm excited watching them grow. some are starting to lop ears forward, some look like they have manes coming in and a few look like they have the fuzzy gene gonna show. can't wait to see how they end up turning out look wise.

after looking at them today more closer yep i agree on all colors and what i was seeing was indeed ringbands on the ones i wasn't for sure on. thank you!!


----------

